
Can you play Scrabble over a video call? - tombh
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JaXo_i3ktwM
======
tombh
tldw; A mathematician devises a method for consistently shuffling sets of 100
letters such that all players have the same "bag" to pull unseen letters from.
Clearly the method is vulnerable to players not shuffling in the same way,
thus destroying the entire premise. A commentor suggests a different method
where one player is chosen as the "letter chooser" and shows it to the camera
only, the other player then finds that letter in their own bag and places it
on their rack. This method is limited in that it only works for 2 player
games.

What indeed then is the most practical solution?

